# Different Sleeve Cables



## Vlada011 (Sep 28, 2012)

I change several types of sleeve cables, sleeve extensions and I want to leave my impression with some of them. 

5th Place are *NZXT Extension*
First I try this sleeve and it's on last place for me because look and that is extensions and extensions make mess in PC and PSU cables with extensions lose little only little efficiency









4th place for me and I try that little later are *Bitfenix Alchemy* extension.
This cables are better because it's not so nylon shine like NZXT, loop is better, cables anot deform like NZXT sleeve, preaty good sleeve, no wire transparency









3rd place are *CORSAIR Single Sleeve Cables* for their modular PSU
CORSAIR is one of two my favorites HW manufacturer and he first start to make this and raised that on higher level. Many years enthusiast and overclockers, gamers expect from someone to make cables like this, CORSAIR start that like many other things.
But... cables are not perfect at all and I see some people are little dissapointed














2nd place are phenomenal *MDPC-X*, cables are almost perfect, I have over 35m now and I sleeve some of cables with MDPC-C, famous sleeve in all colours. I see almost perfect and later I will explain why... 






1st place and that I see with own eyes and immeditely I become fan of sleeve without srinks. *EVGA Single Sleeve Cables from NEX1500 Classified* PSU.
That people realy need to feal and hold in hands. That wires are stronger than any other, keep shape after hard bent, thinner than MDPC-X, easy to remove without chance to later need to fix cables. Almost 20 cables in package and best option for high quality sleeve... extension are close with price.
MDPC-X if you know to sleeve cost more, If you don't than you need more to pay for someone to do that. With many brands like Seasonic lose warranty... and AX1200 price with both CORSAIR sleeve or MDPC-X sleeve are over price of NEX1500W. Because of that and 10 years warranty, best look, impossibile to deformate when bent like MDPC-X, no need to fix srinks or afraid if move something, keep thinn shape and no wire transparency, because I have MDPC-X next to this in PC definetely and I see diference 1st place NEX1500 Cables

This is only natural position for cables and you can't pack in beg like other cables without strong unnecessary force









If you know for some sleeve cables, finished or other give your impression. 
I saw these types 4 of them I try in own PC.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 28, 2012)

if you want the best, sleeve em yourself.


----------



## Vlada011 (Sep 28, 2012)

*Sleeve*

Advantage of MDPC-X and other sleeve is 
-different color, 
-different dimension, 
you need to use them for other things and some people love to do that/ sleeve cables some of them on 1/10 of job want to cry.

Advanatge of EVGA sleeve is 
-stronger cables
-thinner cables
-can't wrinkle-sleeve is compact with wires, no moving
-can't fall out and see wires you can beat someone with them they stay same
-to destroy sleeve need same force like rip cable from connector without tool/impossibile
-easy stay between case and side panel because it's thin and more thinner three times when tighten than other sleeve
-easy remove
-much easy to clean dust, with 3-4 shakes if you want
-no different lenght and different shape srinks, can't be perfect never and some people don't like that

In this channel I put and perfectly fit 24pin 2 VGA cables(now I install two or graphic to be sure) and SATA power cable and close panel easy.

http://i.imgur.com/8TVgs.jpg


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 28, 2012)

The biggest disadvantage I see is this
Hardly anyone has these connectors in their home besides for large appliances.


----------



## Vlada011 (Sep 29, 2012)

*Sleeve*

I don't understand???
PSU is capable to deliver 1600W and little more... and EVGA always use more than really need.
Maybe usuall connector is on border... If you mean on type of connector that is EU type, for USA is like this... On PSU box you have sticker depending on standard and connector inside, on cable beg is too little cticker with EU flag for that region.








In my house and my country over 50 years is connectors like on your picture for everything, if aparat need 15W have connector like on your picture, I never see different in wall in my country and probably whole EU I think except Switzerland and UK have different. But if you buy from USA you get normal like on my picture.. Only one guy from Switzerland ask for different I think he get.

http://i.imgur.com/pk0Xp.png

They probably have ready all of them or you use convertor


----------

